# What is the worst funeral you have been to?



## leec

I posted a topic called worst wedding you have been to and someone suggested starting a thread based on funerals as they had seen people being arresting for fighting.

So have you ever been to any really difficult funerals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985

My own.


----------



## rockon

blueinbr said:


> My own.


:rofl:


----------

